# Locovans --News of my Mesothelioma



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well after going to St Barts yesterday and hearing I cant go into the ADAMS trial as my Bi-Op doesnt show the protein yet- Im going into second line Chemo in the next few weeks as my Mr Nasty thinks he can try again.
It isnt all bad news as they are using my Bi-Op for research to help the trial to understand why Im so healthy in myself and have the strength for more Chemo.
Mind you my one kidney has taken a bashing with the last Chemo and is getting into trouble but it has served me well all my life and so I just ask it to keep going through this and I promise to give it lots of fluid to flush it out mainly Pimms as the fruit must be healthy in that. :lol: :lol: 

They took more blood and Urine sample so Im really pleased I can help their research.
Now its back to the Kent & Canterbury for more Chemo which I will start in September.

So a new topic for a new fight and to ask if you would bump up the Charity donations for Mesothelioma UK as I know how much it is needed.
Thanks Mavis xxxx

And wish all the people struggling with cancer good luck as it is a fight we have taken on and we must always fight. :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Was the Bart Simpson you went to see in London? I am thinking that the Adams trial is just that and no one even knows if it will work where at least the path you have open does at least have a major affect on Mr. Nasty.

And.... if that stops Mr. N in his tracks (notice its not Mrs. Nasty. Always the male that gets the blame), you may have a chance to try the Adams at a later date.

But you have loads of life left in you so enjoy it and it is so nice to have you here so we can enjoy you. Hugs and kisses.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> (notice its not Mrs. Nasty. Always the male that gets the blame)


I hadn't moticed that. I'm offended! :evil:



Pusser said:


> Hugs and kisses.


And loads from me too. The fight continues, with us all behind you.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh if it has drawn you back then thats great :wink: 
I need time as I just have to meet you or Daphne as I owe you a big kiss for keeping my spirits up. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Was the Bart Simpson you went to see in London? I am thinking that the Adams trial is just that and no one even knows if it will work where at least the path you have open does at least have a major affect on Mr. Nasty.
> 
> And.... if that stops Mr. N in his tracks (notice its not Mrs. Nasty. Always the male that gets the blame), you may have a chance to try the Adams at a later date.
> 
> But you have loads of life left in you so enjoy it and it is so nice to have you here so we can enjoy you. Hugs and kisses.


as this is my topic I love this


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Best wishes and good luck for the next round Mavis.
I'll light a candle and say a prayer for you when you begin your treatment.
Big cuddle for you xxxx
seamus.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mavis, hope the chemo isn't too debilitating. Viv is currently on her 6th different chemo course (four years on!), thankfully this combination seems to be working well, and doesn't affect her much - so much so that we're off to France in a couple of weeks in between sessions. 
We'll keep plugging away as long as we can 8) , and I'm sure you will do the same :wink: .
And to everybody who says we'll do this or that, or do a big holiday when we retire, dont wait! You never know what's round the corner


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Force*

Fight Mr Nasty Mavis.

All the best and we are all with you.

TM & Family


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Thanks for the update Mavis, hope the chemo isn't too debilitating. Viv is currently on her 6th different chemo course (four years on!), thankfully this combination seems to be working well, and doesn't affect her much - so much so that we're off to France in a couple of weeks in between sessions.
> We'll keep plugging away as long as we can 8) , and I'm sure you will do the same :wink: .
> And to everybody who says we'll do this or that, or do a big holiday when we retire, dont wait! You never know what's round the corner


If you read my blog you will know my next door neighbour was found dead while I was in London, he has just got through prostate Cancer and all that treatment got the all clear but the strain was to hard for his heart. Had a Pacemaker fitted Xmas and said a couple of weeks ago that that was playing up so yes do everything you want to do blow the money :wink: 
So pleased Viv is going on holiday to France Im planning next years holidays now as well :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:roll: yes,Viv pointed that out yesterday  


Keep those targets in view, Mavis. we've got to see our newest granddaugter in California in the autumn 8)


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

You know we're with you Mavis XX


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck in September Mavis- good to here you are doing so well.
We are thinking of you. x


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Mavis,

Just to let you know we are both thinking of you and you are in our prayers. 

I so love reading your blog. It has come part of my daily routine whilst at work. Switch on PC, make coffee, read emails, then check what Mavis has been up to!

Your strength and compassion shines through in all you do. You are truly inspirational. We wish you all the best for your continued battle with Mr N.. He doesn't know who he's taking on.

Love,

Stewart


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mavis

We have not met yet, only, corresponded, but my I add my good wishes for a successful outcome, to the chorus from all MHF Members.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

interesting article here:-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-14589489


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> interesting article here:-
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-14589489


thanks Mike and they keep saying its Rare--Oh no its not :twisted:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Mavis,
> 
> Just to let you know we are both thinking of you and you are in our prayers.
> 
> ...


Oh so its you that drops the marmalade over it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the update Mavis.
Why are you so strong and healthy?

A silly question really.

The answer is the way you have aproached the problems that you have had to deal with thro life. Especially :lol: Ray

A positive attitude gets us thro most things in life.

I have never met another person like yourself.

Keep smiling and show the C who is really the boss.
Love 
Dave and Margaret.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update Mavis and we are sending our love to you both.
Glad you are also raising the profile of this years MHF charity(buy the books folks). If you are lucky you might get an autographed one like me and a photo taken with the author :lol: :lol: :lol: 
All the best for the next round of chemo. What an inspiration you are to us, Dave is so right,how many of us have met someone in your situation who is so positive,and so full of life. You and Ray deserve the very best and so many of us are willing you to kick the nasty into touch again. love brens


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mavis

My wife, Carol and I wanted to pass on our best wishes to you. You clearly have a lot of friends who care about you. I'm always last to donate to the cahrity on here but I'll donate today. 

regards

Keith.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

That's the spirit Keith,smashing.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya Mavis read your latest news on your blog the other day. Shame about the trial but the chemo did so well alst time that hopefully it and your indomitable spirit will see the bugger off!!!!!

I still have to meet up with you and see whether you still talk like the queen lol

Lots of love and positive vibes heading your way.

PS Got the bottle but it was half empty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Mavis.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

All the very best Mavis keep up the good work you will win in the end.

Regards,

Graham


----------

